# Screwed by CL.



## vincev (Jan 25, 2017)

Well,I was suppose to pick up a bike tomorrow and someone on CL offered more money and bought it out from under me.THANK YOU.I will call ya out if I see it at a show or on the CABE. My rant for the day.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 25, 2017)

Sorry to hear that Vince, that crap happens to us all the time here.


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 25, 2017)

vincev said:


> Well,I was suppose to pick up a bike tomorrow and someone on CL offered more money and bought it out from under me.THANK YOU.I will call ya out if I see it at a show or on the CABE. My rant for the day.




what happen with the first #2post?


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 25, 2017)

Happens all the time better get used to it.


----------



## vincev (Jan 25, 2017)

I know it happens often but I will call out the person if I see the bike.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 25, 2017)

Bummer man very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 25, 2017)

Show us a picture of the bike you were gonna get.


----------



## catfish (Jan 25, 2017)

It's happened to all of us. Post a photo of the bike.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 25, 2017)

That crap happens on ebay too. I've learned my lesson.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 25, 2017)

Bummer Vince. It's the seller I blame more in most cases. I had higher offers on some stuff I sold recently but honored the deal I made with the first person I agreed to a price with. But in your case if someone knew you had a deal made and snaked you that's a different story altogether.


----------



## vincev (Jan 25, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> Bummer Vince. It's the seller I blame more in most cases. I had higher offers on some stuff I sold recently but honored the deal I made with the first person I agreed to a price with. But in your case if someone knew you had a deal made and snaked you that's a different story altogether.



To be honest I dont think they knew it was me but offered $100 more and seller didnt have the courtesy to at least ask me if I would match the new offer.


----------



## Boris (Jan 25, 2017)

Oh, so you were the one I beat out? Sorry man.


----------



## vincev (Jan 25, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> Oh, so you were the one I beat out? Sorry man.



You should have stopped in.At least buy me dinner and a movie if you want to screw me.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 26, 2017)

Yeah,We have one of those guys here. He's a one way street,None of us will deal with him anymore.


----------



## Springer Tom (Jan 26, 2017)

_ONE_ of those guys?


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 26, 2017)

Actually 2 guys like that.They DONT HONOR DEALS THEY'VE MADE. I've posted this before but here goes anyway. I drove to one guys house  to pick up a bike and another guy was taking it apart? Seller says "He offered me more money just for these parts" He could have at least called me back and  said no deal,wasted my time. He then calls later and tells me the other guy backed out and I can have it. I find out he tried jacking up the price to the other guy and he backed out.I told him the same thing but was very impolite.No use for him.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 26, 2017)

Unscrupulous!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 26, 2017)

I have zero tolerance for these folks. Please feel free to PM with names so I can add them to my POS list. V/r Shawn


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 26, 2017)

Youd be better off slammin your dick in the door than to deal with people from craigslist. I also never go to them to pick up a bike. They come to me and I pay them to deliver the bike. It has worked out for me, its gives them a goal to acheive. They quickly jump in their truck and bring me the bike. They have no time to answer calls and 9 times out of ten they dont have a cell phone and only a land line and your odds are better if they deliver. They dont have the chance to get side dealed.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jan 26, 2017)

There's a guy named Bill in SE MI that everyone knows who calls anyone selling a vintage Schwinn and says I'll give you more than your price, or at least your price. Then he shows up and says "oh! I couldn't see that's wrong with it, I can only give you __ amount now." Meanwhile people turn away other buyers. I didn't hold bikes for him. If it was still for sale the next day fine, if not oh well. I only have one bike left to sell, it's a Columbia so he doesn't bother me


----------



## catfish (Jan 26, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I have zero tolerance for these folks. Please feel free to PM with names so I can add them to my POS list. V/r Shawn




Please PM me the name as well. And post a photo of the bike!


----------



## catfish (Jan 26, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> They come to me and I pay them to deliver the bike. It has worked out for me, its gives them a goal to acheive. They quickly jump in their truck and bring me the bike. They have no time to answer calls and 9 times out of ten they dont have a cell phone and only a land line and your odds are better if they deliver. They dont have the chance to get side dealed.




This is a great idea. I usually have CL people meet me at the gas station right off the highway closest to my house.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 26, 2017)

Yeah , The C.L turds are out there...When I picked up the Vogue ,originally was going to go after work, instead I "became suddenly ill" and left early to pick it up. Good thing as there was 3 other clowns waiting to see if I showed up...


----------



## Boris (Jan 26, 2017)

I had some guy meet me halfway between his place and mine. When he arrived with the bike, he doubled the price because he thought it might be worth more. I left without the bike and heard myself repeating the word "aszole" all the way home.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 26, 2017)

I drove 3 hours one way.  I Called him 2 hrs in to the drive to let him know I'm still on my way. He starts stumbling and mumbling about how rare and stuff then decided to change his mind. I totally freaked on him. I didn't want to let it go so I renegotiated and got there quickly to buy it.


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 26, 2017)

These stories are worthless without pics.


----------



## vincev (Jan 26, 2017)

Dan the bike man said:


> There's a guy named Bill in SE MI that everyone knows who calls anyone selling a vintage Schwinn and says I'll give you more than your price, or at least your price. Then he shows up and says "oh! I couldn't see that's wrong with it, I can only give you __ amount now." Meanwhile people turn away other buyers. I didn't hold bikes for him. If it was still for sale the next day fine, if not oh well. I only have one bike left to sell, it's a Columbia so he doesn't bother me



Does this guy have a Cushman as part of his mailbox or is it the bike shop down the road about a 1/4 mile.He has a lot of old bikes in that little store when I was there about 2 years ago.


----------



## Barto (Jan 26, 2017)

On the flip side, I purchased an item from a member recently and  I let him know I couldn't pay for it until I got home from work (work system won't allow Pay Pal).  When I got home, I had a note from the seller letting me know that someone had offered him more and was I still interested,  I said yes and he wrote back saying he will honor our deal .  I thank him for not selling it from under me and for not jacking the price.  Yeah, lots of weirdness going on with Craigs list

BART


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jan 26, 2017)

vincev said:


> Does this guy have a Cushman as part of his mailbox or is it the bike shop down the road about a 1/4 mile.He has a lot of old bikes in that little store when I was there about 2 years ago.




you must be thinking of someone else.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 26, 2017)

vincev said:


> Does this guy have a Cushman as part of his mailbox or is it the bike shop down the road about a 1/4 mile.He has a lot of old bikes in that little store when I was there about 2 years ago.



 Hmm,Do you remember the city of the little bike shop? I know of one in the city of Centerline Mi on VanDyke Ave. He's one of the good guys.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 26, 2017)

catfish said:


> It's happened to all of us. Post a photo of the bike.




With me it was a row boat!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 26, 2017)

Pay them with Pay Pal, then pick it up... then you have documentation it was paid for.


----------



## bairdco (Jan 26, 2017)

I was on my way to pick up one of those "deals of a lifetime." 

It was a '70's Champion bmx cruiser that was butchered into a lowrider, but the frame was all I wanted, and the seller still had the bmx fork (it had some cheap, bent springer on it and a banana seat.)

That's one of the holy grail bmx cruiser frames, and the seller had no idea what he had, and the price was 100 bucks. 

Frame alone is worth 10 times that.

I was about a mile away from him when he called (29 miles into a 30 mile journey) and told me he sold it to someone else.

Then I told him I woulda paid a lot more for it,  and to google "champion bmx cruiser" to show him what an idiot he was.


----------



## vincev (Jan 26, 2017)

PCHiggin said:


> Hmm,Do you remember the city of the little bike shop? I know of one in the city of Centerline Mi on VanDyke Ave. He's one of the good guys.



Think it was Niles.Across the street is a good antique store.Not in town ,on the highway.There is a guy who always runs adds for buying and selling on CL.He is currently running a Ranger for about $1000 that he paid $400. It has been "restored".He is the one who has a Cushman as part of his mailbox.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm not saying the CL seller is not a tool, but...

Somebody who shows up with cash in hand is better than a promise from an equally unknown person that was at the other end of the phone or e-mail.  If you see something you want, don't put it off - be the first person there with cash in hand.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 27, 2017)

This is why I don't scan CL posts beyond an area I can get to with cash in hand immediately.
On the flip side, buyers flake and sellers just want the item gone and more money is better than less money.
"A deals a deal" really only pertains to a community and our culture is changing...you don't know who's behind the text or email.
Not defending the seller here, just saying by any means necessary, get to the bike first.
Chris


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 27, 2017)

My ultimate favorite was when I posted a trailer. One guy said he'd take it. I said ok I'll hold for you he said he'd call when he's coming to get it. I agreed. Next call I said is this so and so. He said yes. So when over to get the trailer. No problem next thing I get a call from the other dude that was first. I didn't know what to say that dude lied and snagged it. I felt like sh-- .. new trick to me.


----------



## Boris (Jan 27, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> My ultimate favorite was when I posted a trailer. One guy said he'd take it. I said ok I'll hold for you he said he'd call when he's coming to get it. I agreed. Next call I said is this so and so. He said yes. So when over to get the trailer. No problem next thing I get a call from the other dude that was first. I didn't know what to say that dude lied and snagged it. I felt like sh-- .. new trick to me.




Thanks for the tip. As always Mark, there's much to be learned from you!


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 27, 2017)

Its ok Dave.....I know your still a virgin on Craigslist :0


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 27, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> Its ok Dave.....I know your still a virgin on Craigslist :0



And PayPal


----------



## vincev (Jan 27, 2017)

Years ago Eddie Burros called on a bike and the seller told him "A guy named Vince" is coming out tomorrow at noon.If he doesnt take the bike I will call you" and gave him the address ! Well when I got there at noon the seller said "Vince bought the bike about a half hour ago" Tinker knows more of the details on this story.lol


----------



## beatcad (Jan 27, 2017)

i think i've heard every CL nightmare story, but never got burned myself, well, kinda once.
about a year ago i found a decent road bike on CL one town over(maybe a 30-35 min drive). headbadge was missing and i couldnt tell what brand it was, but it had a bunch of camy parts on it. he wanted $100 for it and i hate to pay that much for a bike i'm gonna strip. i'd been watching it for at least 3 weeks and it was still posted. i finally pulled the trigger and emailed the guy. he said he had a bunch of people wanting it but they all lowballed him or flaked. i could tell he knew nothing about bicycles. 
we set up a time to meet the next morning and id give him his price. 
an hour or so before we were to meet i got an email from him. he said his brother in law came by the night before and liked the bike, so he gave it to him.
i guess that was cool 'cause i hadnt made the trip yet and he was honest w/ me, but.....
in my heart i know that was a lie. i'm sure his brother in law or a friend came by and told him the bike was worth more or scooped it out from under me.
oh,well. easy come easy go.

i've had a bunch of CL sales that went smooth and uneventful, but i've also had some that were great. guys that were stand up guys or super cool. or other guys that i've shown up at their garage to buy one item and end up buying a bunch of other cool stuff.

right now i've been emailing a guy thats an hour and 1/2 from me for a bike that i want. its been listed for 3 weeks now and i'm suprised no one has snagged it yet. we havent been able to meet up. we both live near cities w/ a lot a traffic (DC & Balto) so a weekday after work is out of the question.
he's been cool and may meet me, so i'll only have to drive an hour.
we'll see. if i score this bike i'll show y'all maybe sun night(in the schwinn lightweight section). wish me luck


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 28, 2017)

vincev said:


> Years ago Eddie Burros called on a bike and the seller told him "A guy named Vince" is coming out tomorrow at noon.If he doesnt take the bike I will call you" and gave him the address ! Well when I got there at noon the seller said "Vince bought the bike about a half hour ago" Tinker knows more of the details on this story.lol



So did you catch up with faux-Vince and thank him for completing the transaction and holding the bike for you? All with a smile (and in all apparent seriousness)


----------



## Brian R. (Jan 28, 2017)

Sellers can easily solve this problem by asking for offers instead of posting a price, and then give the highest bidder a couple of days to come up with the money and a pick up time. If the highest bidder flakes out, then try the next in line and so on. I saw an ad like this just this week. It was all done painlessly with a few emails. Seller said highest bid was $300. I decided I didn't want to go that high so I offered $250 and asked her to call me if the $300 buyer changed his mind. I thought this way if the $300 bid is fictional, she has a way to save face and I still get the bike, and at the right price. Within an hour she replied the bike was sold, and for $300. I was ok with losing the deal, and I'm sure the buyer was happy to get a new old bike. Nobody had their toes stepped on.

I wish in a way the CABE would allow people to post an item without a price and ask for bids via PM. I haven't listed stuff yet out of fear of under or over pricing it, and figure going to Ebay is my only solution to that problem. Maybe the CABE could open a third page for auctioned items in addition to their for sale, and complete bikes for sale pages.
1920s CCM Cleveland:


----------



## the tinker (Jan 28, 2017)

vincev said:


> Years ago Eddie Burros called on a bike and the seller told him "A guy named Vince" is coming out tomorrow at noon.If he doesn't take the bike I will call you" and gave him the address ! Well when I got there at noon the seller said "Vince bought the bike about a half hour ago" Tinker knows more of the details on this story.lol



                                                                                                                                                                                Yeah Vince ,those were the days. The difference is it was a friendly competition and you both knew each other.   You still see that at places like memory lane. That's the old way of buying and selling stuff.                                                    Back then you and I had that wonderful paper, "The Trading Times"  It came out once a week and anyone that was looking for deals wanted to get the latest copy at the corner store. It was the Midwest's Craig's list of the 60's-70's.  No cell phones, no computers , and most folks still had some honor of first come, first serve and a deal is a deal.                                           Old Wes Pinchot convinced me to take a computer class so I could join the Cabe. My wife insisted I get one of those "flip phones" so she could keep track of me when I wonder off . I don't understand all this Craig's list  and Ebay stuff. I have tried but it is too confusing to me.                        I recently went on this craigs list thing looking for 55 gal drums for rain barrels and I did find them and cheap but I also found ads that said , "Guys looking for guys , girls looking for girls, yadda , yadda , yadda.  I wouldn't expect much from any venue that has that kinda garbage listed along with bike stuff for sale. Look at the rif-raf that is attracted there .                   The world has changed so much, God help us.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 28, 2017)

the tinker said:


> Yeah Vince ,those were the days. The difference is it was a friendly competition and you both knew each other.   You still see that at places like memory lane. That's the old way of buying and selling stuff.                                                    Back then you and I had that wonderful paper, "The Trading Times"  It came out once a week and anyone that was looking for deals wanted to get the latest copy at the corner store. It was the Midwest's Craig's list of the 60's-70's.  No cell phones, no computers , and most folks still had some honor of first come, first serve and a deal is a deal.                                           Old Wes Pinchot convinced me to take a computer class so I could join the Cabe. My wife insisted I get one of those "flip phones" so she could keep track of me when I wonder off . I don't understand all this Craig's list  and Ebay stuff. I have tried but it is too confusing to me.                        I recently went on this craigs list thing looking for 55 gal drums for rain barrels and I did find them and cheap but I also found ads that said , "Guys looking for guys , girls looking for girls, yadda , yadda , yadda.  I wouldn't expect much from any venue that has that kinda garbage listed along with bike stuff for sale. Look at the rif-raf that is attracted there .                   The world has changed so much, God help us.



You're always good for an honest chuckle Tink


----------



## vincev (Jan 28, 2017)

beatcad said:


> i think i've heard every CL nightmare story, but never got burned myself, well, kinda once.
> about a year ago i found a decent road bike on CL one town over(maybe a 30-35 min drive). headbadge was missing and i couldnt tell what brand it was, but it had a bunch of camy parts on it. he wanted $100 for it and i hate to pay that much for a bike i'm gonna strip. i'd been watching it for at least 3 weeks and it was still posted. i finally pulled the trigger and emailed the guy. he said he had a bunch of people wanting it but they all lowballed him or flaked. i could tell he knew nothing about bicycles.
> we set up a time to meet the next morning and i.d. give him his price.
> an hour or so before we were to meet i got an email from him. he said his brother in law came by the night before and liked the bike, so he gave it to him.
> ...



Can you give us more details like where is the bike listed and what kind and how much???LOL


----------



## beatcad (Jan 29, 2017)

vincev said:


> Can you give us more details like where is the bike listed and what kind and how much???LOL




haha! nice try. i just got home w/ it and the guys was a good dude.
pix soon.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 29, 2017)

Brian R. said:


> Sellers can easily solve this problem by asking for offers instead of posting a price, and then give the highest bidder a couple of days to come up with the money and a pick up time. If the highest bidder flakes out, then try the next in line and so on. I saw an ad like this just this week. It was all done painlessly with a few emails. Seller said highest bid was $300. I decided I didn't want to go that high so I offered $250 and asked her to call me if the $300 buyer changed his mind. I thought this way if the $300 bid is fictional, she has a way to save face and I still get the bike, and at the right price. Within an hour she replied the bike was sold, and for $300. I was ok with losing the deal, and I'm sure the buyer was happy to get a new old bike. Nobody had their toes stepped on.
> 
> I wish in a way the CABE would allow people to post an item without a price and ask for bids via PM. I haven't listed stuff yet out of fear of under or over pricing it, and figure going to Ebay is my only solution to that problem. Maybe the CABE could open a third page for auctioned items in addition to their for sale, and complete bikes for sale pages.
> 1920s CCM Cleveland:
> View attachment 415377





Personally I am not for any kind of auction, offers, etc... If you are selling you should know what you want for it. If not take it to Ebay or another venue. We get enough drama when the price is posted e.g. I replied first, sent you the first convo, etc... Having people playing against each other would take it to a whole new level. V/r Shawn


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 29, 2017)

People have been having auctions & making offers for hundreds of years, what's going on now? Well now buyers think they have the right to dictate to sellers, (you know, the Owners of the property!) how to sell that Property. Really? I can't ask for offers? I have to tell you where I live? I'm not supposed to make any money for shipping? And if I do the buyer decides how much? And if I put shipping costs up front, (if you buy  it that tells me you agree with those costs & my terms of sale) then the buyer starts whining about those costs AFTER he receives the item????? Talk about Nanny State....No offense but I think folks who don't make offers are afraid they're gonna pay to much and screw themselves, they don't want to do the hard work like read, study and research. And whats hilarious is those same folks buy on Ebay! An Auction House! And make Offers! And then badmouth Ebay! Good grief, that makes no sense. And even if I do put a price on my items guess what, I start getting Offers!!!!! Nuff said......stop whining so much.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 8, 2017)

Flat Tire said:


> People have been having auctions & making offers for hundreds of years, what's going on now? Well now buyers think they have the right to dictate to sellers, (you know, the Owners of the property!) how to sell that Property. Really? I can't ask for offers? I have to tell you where I live? I'm not supposed to make any money for shipping? And if I do the buyer decides how much? And if I put shipping costs up front, (if you buy  it that tells me you agree with those costs & my terms of sale) then the buyer starts whining about those costs AFTER he receives the item????? Talk about Nanny State....No offense but I think folks who don't make offers are afraid they're gonna pay to much and screw themselves, they don't want to do the hard work like read, study and research. And whats hilarious is those same folks buy on Ebay! An Auction House! And make Offers! And then badmouth Ebay! Good grief, that makes no sense. And even if I do put a price on my items guess what, I start getting Offers!!!!! Nuff said......stop whining so much.



Personally I enjoy the back and forth  in making and offer. The seller starts high, gets what they want and the buyer thinks they got a good deal. Barry


----------

